# Ivf treatment and foods to eat



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Hello ladies,

we have booked our 1st IVF treatment in October and i have now started to take the pill to supress my own cycle, I eat all organic food and no processed foods, take a good fertility Multi vit and eat lots of protein already, due to me been physically active.  Do yous have any tips?

I am 36 and Hubby is 41 and he has 2 children from previous, i have very low AMH hence why we are trying the ivf route at London womens clinic in darlington. 

Its all very exciting but also keeping my feet firmly grounded as we both know there is no gaurentee's x


----------



## Amalia123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Cutiesbug!

I will be starting ivf in October too and it will be my first. 

Regarding food, I have stopped taken caffeine (so no coke, no coffee, no tea except rooibos tea) and stopped eating chocolate. I take pregnacare pre conception vitamins and eat lots of vegetables and meat replacement products (Quorn, Linda McCarthney's) as I am a vegetarian. 
And I was advised to drink lot's of water! 

I hope we can get some tips from ladies for which foods to eat/ not eat during the down reg/ stimming/ EC and 2 week wait to increase our chances? 

Good luck!

Amalia


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Whilst on stimms, I ate lots of protein, drank a glass of milk and a glass of pineapple juice a day and also ate a handful of brazil nuts.  I think the pineapple and brazil nuts help with implantation.  There is thread someplace about the foods to eat x


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

This is the thread I referred to, its under the ICSI section but would apply to normal IVF too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.0


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I upped my protein with more meat at main meals and by drinking milk/milkshakes. I skipped the pineapple (some say it can cause uterine contractions, the last thing you want in the 2ww) but had brazil nuts instead - they both contain selenium, which is said to help implantation.

I cut out caffeine, dropping my daily cup of coffee, and of course no alcohol. Other than that, I think what will be, will be. IVF is tough because you want to control it, you want to affect it positively and do the right things to 'make it work'. The thing is, I think if it's going to work, it will do - the milkshakes just make you feel like you're doing something to help. Whatever gets you through.


----------



## Bex1979 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi cutsiebug we are having treatment at darlo too. DW eating lots of chicken, fish, beans, seeds and some Brazil nuts and lots of milk!


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Hello ladies,

thank you all for your advice   xx I am taking the pill now and im sure it is giving me hot flushes but im only on day 4 is this possible? x


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi cutiesbug and all ladies,
I'm originally from Darlington but live in Warrington now. We will be having our first IVF treatment at Care in Manchester but I did look at the LWC when I started looking into this - looks good! 

We start DR injections on the 14th Oct so I too am making dietary changes. Don't think I have anything different to offer from what has already been said, high protein, brazil nuts, good multivit, drink plenty of water, gentle exercise. Thanks for the link to the other thread one_day_maybe, I will check it out.

Would just like to wish you all the best of luck, Tish x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

plenty of fish
milk, water
kiwi fruit


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.ergo-log.com/eat-two-kiwis-for-a-good-night-s-rest.html

kiwi helps you sleep and sleep helps your body do its thing.


----------



## FrankieFrankie (Sep 24, 2013)

Oo. Brazil nuts and kiwi. Got it.

Thanks. 

Glass of milk makes me herwupp. I don't like milk. But will try eating more fish! 

Don't feel like drinking alcohol cos the injection makes me feel crap. 

Haven't really cut down on my coffee, and I drink a lot of it. Will try. 

I guess it all helps you feel like your doing something to make it work. though, I'm really keen not to get to obsessive about what I eat. Relaxing and not over stressing has to be part of it too.


----------



## Doradoylie (Sep 6, 2013)

Started injections today - ouch  
Bit of a journey hey girls!


----------



## FrankieFrankie (Sep 24, 2013)

yup Doradoylie.  All the best with them.  I don't like it at all and I've always had a bit of a problem with injections anyway.  Used to make me faint but managing this so far.  Are you joining the oct/nov cycle group?  Loads of us at the same stage.


----------



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Tish1979, we are cycle buddies! I started DR on 15th Oct. how are u getting on?

With regards to diet, I have cut down on one cup of tea per day but other than taking the conception multi vits I'm not doing anything else.  I eat a fairly balanced diet. Do you think it's important to make other changes?

Xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

Evening Ladies!
Hope you are all well on your down regging, I didn't start 'til the 22nd Oct so am a week and a half in to it. 

HiChiggs83! Hope you are getting on ok? 

I'm off to have a look at the nov cycle buddies bit, maybe see some of you on there, take care x


----------

